# need a handycam



## neyo (Oct 10, 2008)

i need a handycam with budget of around 20,000 preferably hdd or flash or hybrid from sony, canon or panasonic.btw i've seen this one from sony is it any good in terms of specification?(ccd , resolution)?

*www.sony.co.in/product/dcr-sr45e

thanks in advance


----------



## acewin (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 for Sony and Canon. 
Choose as per your budget, DCR-SR45E is good handycam


----------

